

Content Shifting - meadhikari
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/01/content-shifting.html

======
jerf
What would scare me away from this domain as a small-scale entrepreneur is
that the real problem here is legal, not technical. You can't shift your songs
around because it's actually illegal. That's a hard thing to overcome with a
couple of guys, some computers, and some technical wizardry. And while you can
solve some of the local problems, like work out a deal with Sirius or
whatever, you're going to have a hard time putting together a solid, across-
the-board solution, and then even if you have it the content providers are
going to try to squeeze you and make themselves very problematic to deal with.
You're going to have badly siloed content. By comparison the technical
problems seem almost insignificant.

Web pages we lucked out with a bit because the medium was always something
that could be rendered from many types of browsers, but one of these days
someone is going to say "You can't use Instapaper on this page without paying
us money" and throw an epic-level legal hissy fit, and the courts may very
well side with them.

Not saying this is unsolvable by any means but it's definitely a high-risk
idea.

